# Question re; monitor mixing with basic setup



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

I am recording with a very basic setup, Fastrack USB into a computer with Vista. I used to record direct in to the computer, and mix down through my computer speakers. Since I started using the interface, I can only mixdown with headphones, only when I render the track to a file can I hear it through my computer speakers. Is there a simple solution to this?


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

Hey there...basically...you are using your Fastrack as a soundcard...any sounds going in/out of the computer are travelling through it...instead of the computer's onboard soundcard...

you have to...

click the start button...
click "control panel"...
click "sounds and audio devices"...
click "volume" tab...
click speaker "advance" tab...
select "desktop stereo speakers" from dropdown list...
hit "apply" button...

or...instead of clicking on "volume" tab...
click on "audio" tab...
for "sound playback default device" choose your pc soundcard...
hit "apply"...

you basically have to tell the computer which devices you want to use to listen to playback...

***Probably the EASIEST way to hear through the pc speakers is to simply unplug the usb fastrack...the computor should automatically use the "default" soundcard...***


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks, Jimi, your advice makes a lot of sense, but I still can't get it to work, and if I unplug the USB from the Fastrack, I just get an error message...dohhh


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

I think I finally figured it out. I need to go into "preferences" in Reaper, and go from Maudioasio to AsioV2, then I can monitor through the speakers.
Thanks for your help!


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

And now today, it doesn't work. I love computers!


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

I usually record through a Line 6 UX1 into my DAW after setting the audio preference to "Line 6 UX1 ASIO"...

When I'm done...I then "export" the song as a WAV to the desktop for a quick listen in WINDOWS media player...but just like you...I hear silence...

I then have to "tell" Windows media player to playback through the "desktop speakers" instead of the Line 6 UX1...then close and re-open the player to hear the WAV file...yup...it's a bit of a pain in the arse...ha ha ha...


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

It sure is. What I probably need to do is get some powered monitors and run them off the o/p's of the Fastrack, no $ for that now though....oh well


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

I just run a patch cord from the headphone out on the Line 6 UX1 to a clean guitar amp...I'm in the market for some monitors too...these Sampson Studio GT's have an audio interface built right into them...the price is right too...

Central Music

Samson Audio - Studio GT

[video=youtube;PbqHyrZkhTA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbqHyrZkhTA[/video]


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

keefsdad said:


> I think I finally figured it out. I need to go into "preferences" in Reaper, and go from Maudioasio to AsioV2, then I can monitor through the speakers.
> Thanks for your help!


After an initial problem, this is working fine for me. Not so hard after all.


----------

